# Overclocking on a Dell Motherboard



## Nickolai51 (Sep 25, 2009)

anyone know any reliable un-official overclockable bios' for the Dell OTP406.


----------



## kimsland (Sep 25, 2009)

Nickolai51 said:


> Dell OTP406.


Changing the Bios to a 3rd party Bios is extremely dangerous
Although you may find one, I would suggest that you don't do this (even if it states "reliable")
An incorrect Bios update may cause your system not to start again, and therefore not allowing return of backed up Bios

By the way, if you are going to ask for a Bios update, you should also state which Dell you have exactly (not just the Motherboard) I think (?) you have a Dell XPS 420; have you confirmed you have the latest Dell Bios update ?


----------



## The_Other_One (Sep 26, 2009)

It may actually be possible with that XPS 420.  I'm thinking thats one of the few Dell's that can be, but I don't know for sure.  If nothing else, you may be able to purchase a new motherboard and upgrade to a board that's actually overclockable.


----------



## linkin (Sep 26, 2009)

If you can find a non-OEM version of your motherboard you can stick it straight in there and overclock away i believe. You may want to find a better CPU cooler as well.


----------



## The_Other_One (Sep 26, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> You may want to find a better CPU cooler as well.



Or just because of the upgrade.  I know some of the Dell's have very odd coolers on them.


----------

